# Any good Photo retouching websites?



## Photo_Fixed (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey there everyone im pretty new to the forum. Im just wondering if anyone has any good recommendations for online photo editing websites. Ive got a bunch of photos that need photoshoping.

Any input would be well appreciated, thanks!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 30, 2011)

You may be better served with a free trial version of Adobe Elements. Google it


----------



## manaheim (Aug 30, 2011)

Never let anyone else do your editing work.  It's your vision.  Make sure it's in your hands.


----------



## KmH (Aug 31, 2011)

Photo_Fixed said:


> Ive got a bunch of photos that need photoshoping.
> 
> Any input would be well appreciated, thanks!


What kind of photoshoping do you want done?

Many not familiar with what can, and can't, be done have unrealistic expectations. What you see done to images on TV shows is mostly fantasy.


----------



## Peano (Aug 31, 2011)

Photo_Fixed said:


> any good recommendations for online photo editing websites.



I'm not quite clear on your question.  Are you asking about sites where 
you can hire someone to do retouching? Or about sites with editing tutorials
where you can learn how to do it yourself? (If it's the latter, what
software are you using?)


----------



## Photo_Fixed (Aug 31, 2011)

Probably something more on the lines of hiring a retoucher. I would love to do the editing myself but im not very experienced. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Peano (Aug 31, 2011)

Photo_Fixed said:


> Probably something more on the lines of hiring a retoucher. I would love to do the editing myself but im not very experienced. Thanks for the help.



I see. Thanks. It might help if you could be a little more specific. For example, approximately how many photos in the bunch? Are they all similar (shot in same conditions) or a wide variety? How much and what kind of editing do you want done to them? Posting a few samples might also be helpful.


----------



## laurenvictoria (Aug 31, 2011)

like picnik.com ? 


you should get like photoshop


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 1, 2011)

photoartstation said:


> Hi
> 
> Mine is a pretty good photo restoration website -  - I restore, repair, enhance and edit photographs as well as work in digital art and poster art and logo design - a general all rounder!  Check me out, let me know what you think. Karen



This will be your only post........ until your Search Engine brings up another thread asking the same question...... then you will post your cleverly hidden SPAM again.


----------



## Photo_Fixed (Sep 1, 2011)

Actually i might use that website it looks good! How is that a spam message? Im going to get myself used to photoshop also, seems like its needed. Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 1, 2011)

Photo_Fixed said:


> ....... How is that a spam message? .........



One post, with a link to their own site.  Hmmm.


----------



## Peano (Sep 1, 2011)

Photo_Fixed said:


> Actually i might use that website it looks good! How is that a spam message? Im going to get myself used to photoshop also, seems like its needed. Thanks for the info everyone.



If you want better or more information about help, you should offer more information about your needs. 

I do commercial retouching, but I can't offer my services because you haven't given any information about the kind of help you're looking for. Retouchers vary widely in their skills and their specialties. I'd suggest you do some shopping around before spending any money. Google "digital image retouching" and you'll see what a huge market it is. Good luck.


----------



## mgilvey (Sep 29, 2011)

Might also look at Retoucher.com. I'm a Retoucher to and that's not even my site.


----------



## sarahjc (Feb 20, 2013)

Photo_Fixed said:


> Actually i might use that website it looks good! How is that a spam message? Im going to get myself used to photoshop also, seems like its needed. Thanks for the info everyone.



I have used Muchbetterpictures.com twice in the past and I've been extremely pleased. One was a picture of a trip (fixed the light, removed a trash can, cleaned it up...) and another one was an old picture of my grandmother: it was partially damaged, now I have it fixed up and in digital format. it is great! I highly recommend them


----------



## CA_ (Feb 21, 2013)

Or hire me instead.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 21, 2013)

If you go to the Imaging USA site and look at the list of this years venders, there are several companies listed.


----------



## KmH (Sep 24, 2013)

Anti-spammer thread closure.


----------

